
Show HN: Tabtation – A Chrome Extension to Manage Your 'Too Many Tabs Syndrome' - RishitKedia
Hey there, HN!<p>My name is Rishit, and this is my first post here on HN.<p>Let me start off by asking you a question.<p>How many tabs do you have open in Chrome right now?<p>If you said less than five or ten: Congratulations, you’re not suffering from the dreaded &#x27;Too Many Tabs Syndrome&#x27; (TMTS). Well, most probably! We all grow and start from zero.<p>What?! Say that again. Did I hear you correctly? 25? 50? 100? Maybe even more? Or you’re just too lazy like me and said ‘too many’ since you can’t count them on your fingers? Woah! Now we’re talking! Yeah, yeah, I know, we’re in HN land after all, so I may be over-hyping this.<p>But seriously though, you must have landed up in situations where the tab widths are so small, you can’t make sense of anything. So, what do you do? You start opening new windows. Wonderful. Few hours of work, and yup, you end up with the same thing again.  Windows are nice. But a lot of them (with a lot of tabs) sucks even more. I just went through all of my five windows and all their tabs, and still can’t seem to find that one tab! Jeez.  ️<p>So, I may have something that would be right up your alley, and help you manage your TMTS; Well, it certainly helps me with mine, so I’m stoked to find out if it does the same for y’all.<p>I’ve just launched Tabtation on the Chrome Web Store! 
(<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;tabtation&#x2F;hdidaidpgcmfbkhcfhdpaehpfeilhfcb" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;tabtation&#x2F;hdidaidp...</a>)<p>I’m offering a 7-day free trial, so give it a try and do let me know what you think!  I’d love to hear your questions, thoughts, or feedback, and work on them to improve Tabtation so that we can all be more productive in the coming months. ️<p>BTW, Tabtation is also on Product Hunt today (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;tabtation" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;tabtation</a>). Yup, a lot of firsts for me today!<p>Cheers!
======
Jefro118
I've used Workona which I like but it seemed to be slowing down my browser and
so I uninstalled it (although I haven't tested this carefully). Is Tabtation
any more performant?

~~~
RishitKedia
Hey there! Workona and Tabtation are trying to solve the same problem
differently. Tabtation is just a bar at the bottom that loads on every tab,
and groups/organizes your tabs based on the domain, for handy access to all
your open tabs. From the very little that I've seen, Workona solves the
problem a little differently by introducing Workspaces and opening/closing
tabs each time depending on the Workspace you select. I'd love that you try
Tabtation and see the difference. Hope that helps!

------
qnsi
I will stick with workona

~~~
samanator
Wow! Thanks for the tip. I've been using it every day at work since you posted
this. Makes it much easier to compartmentalize things.

~~~
qnsi
That's why I posted about Workona, wanted people interested to know about good
alternative. I am glad you enjoy it as well as I

